# Anyone from Isla Mujeres/Cancun?



## IslaLife (Dec 7, 2008)

We have recently moved to Isla Mujeres, and are looking for anyone living the "IslaLife" as we are!
I am originally from Norway, but have lived in Denmark, Spain and GB. I am on Isla because we just fell in love with the place, it is everything we are looking for on a Caribbean paradise.. I am on Isla Mujeres to start my own art gallery / spanish courses and hope to meet many new people.

Do you have any travel tips or similar regarding the area around Isla Mujeres/Quintana Roo? Please share!

-Daniel-


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm just a tourist, but right at this very minute I am at the Poc Na hostel. I've been here for just over three weeks. I keep saying I'm leaving soon to start my trip across southern Mexico, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## IslaLife (Dec 7, 2008)

synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm just a tourist, but right at this very minute I am at the Poc Na hostel. I've been here for just over three weeks. I keep saying I'm leaving soon to start my trip across southern Mexico, but it hasn't happened yet.


Haha.. Thats funny! My friend, Anders from Norway is staying there as well, he says the same as you, he was supposed to be close to Belize now, but he`s afraid he fell in love with the island! 
We live just by Mañana, the breakfast/lunch place on the corner..


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Where I go for the hummus especial a couple of times a week!


----------



## IslaLife (Dec 7, 2008)

*Good breakfast!*

They have great food there, but it`s a little pricey if you compare it to some of the small restaurants just down the street towards Playa Norte.. There you will easily get a full dinner for 30 - 40 pesos.. 
How long have you been on Isla? Just on vacation?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been here about a month. It's a hard place to leave. I'm planning to work my way across southern Mexico, playing tourist, looking for a possible retirement location, and seeing all the Olmec colossal heads.


----------

